# This buzzing is driving me crazy :-/



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

if your tweeters are completely disconnected from power and have 0 signal from anywhere yet still buzzing when the car is on means they are still somehow getting power. They didn't come buzzing in the box. The wires are catching a ground or a powersource from somewhere, make sure there's no shorts in your wire and check that you didn't puncture a wire or pull on an RCA or wire to hard, make sure your speaker isn't rubbing against something. 

As you said when you run the speaker on just a short wire there's a buzz, grab another speaker and do the same, the factory should work well. That will determine if its the speaker, which from the sounds of it, it is. 

If you hook up CTX65CS's to the factory HU does it still buzz also?

Your RCA's could also be causing the noise, you can ground out the rcas to the chassis, they could be causing the noise. You could have a bad PAC module.


----------



## negativepitch (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Material for your help. I'll run through the checks you recommended and post the results.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I have the exact same problem!!! And I am saying EXACTLY:


> Here's the Problem: I've got a buzzing sound coming from both tweeters and both speakers. Here are the results from my troubleshooting so far.
> 
> If the car is off, regardless of whether or not the headlights are on, there is NO buzz
> If the car is on, and the headlights are off, there is NO buzz
> ...



I have the same Front Stage- ID CTX6.5cs
Like you said, the amazing thing is that the Tweeters Buzz (under the conditions above) even when the Amp is disconnected.


I have already wrapped both Crossovers in Foil and only offered a very slight improvement.

Any updates?

I'll try to make a video and post as soon as I get a chance..


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The foil over the crossovers made a world of difference for me. Just make sure you put electrical tape over the inputs where the wires connect so they don't short out.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yuck ....................good luck with your trouble shoot . Another tear down .


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

I also have this buzzing sound when the break is applied. I don't have a crossover to wrap in foil though. I have an aftermarket head unit running to an alpine sound processor, to two jl amps.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I was able to get rid of the Headlight Buzzing when Engine is running (I had no buzzing with headlights on and *engine not running) *by going into the trunk and re-arranging the wires.
I tucked the excess power and ground cables completely to the driver side and low along the trunk floor.
I re-routed the RCA's so they don't come near the Power wires by going up high and on the passenger side of the trunk.
The closest they get now is at the amps where the RCA's are plugged up high on the amp and the power+grounds connect on the low side of the amps...

BUT.... I still get buzzing when the Brakes are applied.... AND,,, Now I have a new noise... the dreaded high pitched Alternator whine that gets worse with higher RPM's... 

:wtf:

:angry:

:banghead:


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Got rid of the Alternator/Engine high pitch whine that gets worse with Higher Revving/RPM's.
I took a look at the Amp Grounds, the bolt and rear seat anchor had factory paint on it- gray and black respectively. 
I sanded it off and it worked in getting rid of the whine.

The only noise I have left is the Buzzing in the tweeters when the Brake is applied. 


From the massive google and youtube searches that I have been doing, it seems that putting ground wires into the outer rings of the RCA's usually help but all cases were with aftermarket head units. 

I'll see if it works with the PAC RCA outs...


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

> putting ground wires into the outer rings of the RCA's usually help


Well, that idea didn't work, it made absolutely no difference.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't get me wrong folks, It's not a loud buzzing , and regular people who get into my car like my wife or family members don't notice. 
But I notice it, and like the OP's title, it is literally driving me insane!


The Headlight buzzing is still there when I first start the car, and it goes away randomly.
Then I start hitting the brake again and again hoping the Braking Buzz will go away on its' own, but to no avail.






Headlight Buzzing 2:08 and then I turn off the lights, turn them back on and no more buzzing from the headlights.

The rest of the buzzing afterward is solely from the me hitting the brake.


I pulled the infotainment fuse to show that the buzzing is not originating from the factory Radio and The RCA's. 

My guess is it is the Speaker wire - Crossovers - Tweeters themselves picking up interference..


----------



## WinnipegCruze (Aug 1, 2013)

Same Problem here but just resolved it. My Passive crossover's cannot be tucked within the kick. Moving it has been the only thing to solve my problems. I Currently have it sitting under my driver's seat closer to the front passenger side. Even to far back under my seat got buzzing. I Extended the speaker wire and started moving it around. There are few safe places for it to go positioned without buzzing. Even underneath the drivers seat had buzzing until i moved it to the front right. Underneath the dash towards the passenger i do believe was free of buzzing.


----------

